# Would you buy TransAlta Renewables Inc?



## can_84 (Jul 2, 2011)

Would you buy TransAlta Renewables Inc?

If yes or no what is your reason/merit?


----------



## SixesAndSevens (Dec 4, 2009)

no, I wouldn't buy at this time.
sadly, I did buy it a while back and i am currently down.
looking forward to claimable tax losses in the next month or so.

i have come to realise that it is just another high yield, junk credit, unit trust.
no growth, no pipeline of new projects & incredibly sensitive to rising bond yields.

to be honest, at this time i see no reason to be invested in this space (renewable energy contracts).
but if you are itching to buy & have cash burning a hole in your pocket, go with a better reputable, established company like Brookfield Renewable Power or Atco.

my $0.02c


----------



## can_84 (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you for the input.. Brookfield is an awesome entity but in my opinion its over priced at the moment. Its hard to find something with reasonable price these days, I wish Trumph would hurry up with the recession.


----------



## SixesAndSevens (Dec 4, 2009)

RNW held up better than the market last few days but I still wouldn't buy.
as for Brookfield, sometimes it is worth paying for higher quality company and better management.
i will be selling RNW as part of my year end rebalancing.
while I probably won't be buying Brookfield Power, I may buy Infrastructure


----------

